# Deleting RAID0 (ar0)



## soft5vz (Mar 25, 2010)

Hello.

I have installed freebsd on a two-disk RAID0 nvidia software from the motherboard. The resulting I / dev/ad4, / dev / AD6 and / dev / ar0.
I happen to disarm this raid0 and which operates traditional / dev/ad4.
Today is disabled the hard raid (nvidia) and it works only with a disc but is still working on / dev/ar0.
Is it possible to delete the raid0, and where do I start?

PS: This text was translated with google.

*[ -- cut -- Do not post in any other language! Mod. ]*


----------



## phoenix (Mar 26, 2010)

Converting from a RAID0 array to separate disks is complicated, since data is written to both drives.  You can't (normally, sometimes you get lucky) just delete the array and use the disks individually.

The simplest solution is to:

backup all your data
remove the RAID settings in the BIOS
format the drives to remove all traces of the RAID setup
re-install the OS onto a single drive
restore your data


----------

